# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  How to build fence like this?

## JS001

Hi guys 
Looking to build a wooden fence to replace my termite ridden old paling fence. The ground level drops off about a metre accross 8 metres at the back so and I will need to build a retaining wall for the fence to sit on. This one  pictured is a polymer but would like to build something similar out of wood. Was wondering how to best fix the vertical palings. Would they be tongue and groove for the best finish?  Any advice or ideas would be appreciated.

----------


## METRIX

Built one of these a while ago, there is a lot of work goes into making them, and yes use can tongue and groove VJ boards.

----------


## DEMAK Timber

T&G is fine, but a shiplap cladding is often a better option outside as you can allow for expansion in the board more easily. Just clad it on 3 rails like you would a normal fence. 
Also, IMO you should use an oil based paint on it. I've seen a few jobs on gates in particular where they've used water based and then had issue with moisture getting into the cladding.

----------


## METRIX

Good advice, agree with the oil based undercoat, coat all sides of the cladding before you cut anything up, then seal all the edges before assembly. 
I would still go for a Solargard type paint as the final finish as oil based paints deteriorate to quick under our harsh environment.

----------


## OBBob

The other option that may be quicker and cheaper (unsure) would be the ply or cement sheet with the grooves pre-routed.

----------


## DEMAK Timber

> The other option that may be quicker and cheaper (unsure) would be the ply or cement sheet with the grooves pre-routed.

  ...or Grooved Shadowclad

----------

